

Galileo's telescope reaches 400th anniversary - ca98am79
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2009/aug/25/galileos-telescope-400-years-anniversary

======
jacquesm
There is a high quality cheap kit with a telescope just like this available:
<https://www.galileoscope.org/gs/>

